# Install generator on TT



## christo6302 (May 25, 2014)

I want to travel up North for a week but don't want to be burdened with always staying in a site. Can I install a generator like one found in Motorhome on my Travel trailer? I have a carry rack on back of unit that can house one and want it to supply power to A/C and electrical needs. If I can do it what size do I need and how difficult would it be to hook up to my propane. I have 2 large tanks on my front.


----------



## rjf7g (May 27, 2014)

You want a propane generator in your travel trailer?  I am more familiar with gas generators.  I have a Honda EU2000i and hauled it on a class C with a carry rack.  It runs everything but the AC.  If your camper is 30A, you will need 120Vx30A=3600W continuous.  If you camper is 50A, you will need 6000W continuous.


----------



## christo6302 (May 28, 2014)

Thanks for impute. I have researched and find a duel powered (gas/propane) unit, I think by Champion that is 4500 peak, 3500 normal W and light enough to secure to carry hitch. It should run my needs which include ac. I will count my electrical usage in my TT and verify size.


----------



## akjimny (May 29, 2014)

Sounds like the generator will put out enough to power your trailer.  The major problem would be getting a propane line from the front tanks back to the generator.  You wouldn't want the line to hang below the trailer frame where it could get snagged on something you ran over.  Good luck with your project.  Post back and let us know how it comes out.


----------



## airportcarpark32 (Nov 16, 2015)

Generously inspired by the original Yeoman web app *generator*. ... *Install*. $ npm*install* -g *generator*-*tt*-newsapps.


----------

